# Thought on Gas Bowstrings



## rsm_2017

Best strings on the market in my opinion.


----------



## smilliemj

That's good to hear. I've been waiting for new set for my VXR.


----------



## RavinHood

I disagree and I have prof 

This was set number 2 after I complained about the first. There is no reason it should like this. Peep never stopped moving 

I wish I would have taken more pictures from the strings I have gotten from them. I wasn’t impressed by no means customers love them and that’s fine but I want by no means impressed. 

Some of them had no twist and the wait time was ridiculous in my opinion 










And end loop should look neat. That is not neat. 

I like Shane’s from Twisted X, John (Breathn) Strings, and Rouge strings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurgerWalrus

I have a set and I can't see the reason for the significant amount of extra money over what else is available. There is a lot of hype around them and so far I haven't figured out what actually makes them better than any other string. Maybe someone could enlighten me? I genuinely don't understand. Comparing them to other sets I have from 2 other builders I can't see a difference. All of them seem to be performing well. No elongation/peep rotation, no serving separation, no odd wear, etc.


----------



## Bikesmg1

That's a sad job in end serving. Unfortunately it's got to a place where it's a marketing hype up not due from quality. It's starting to show over the social media.


----------



## EGriggs

I find it funny that almost every thread on GAS Bowstrings, there you are with a little jab, spreading your hate for GAS. It’s obvious that you aren’t a fan of the brand, so you’re comments are basically worthless at best. 

Many of the top archery pro shops in the country as well as the best archers in the world are switching over to GAS every day, so your comment is way off base. 

There’s a reason we are 4 weeks out on orders and it’s not because we are slow building strings. I hate that we are as far behind as we are on orders, but our quality and customer service is what’s built our company. Not “marketing hype” as you put it. 



Bikesmg1 said:


> That's a sad job in end serving. Unfortunately it's got to a place where it's a marketing hype up not due from quality. It's starting to show over the social media.


----------



## Commfishmtk

Honestly I ordered my first set of GAS strings after the last of strings ordered from another well known builder on here frayed and fuzzed up after only a few months and not many shots and this was my fourth set from that builder. I am very happy with my first set of GAS strings they were perfect going on and I have absolutely no peep rotation. The complaint of everyone saying they are expensive, if you take some time and check out other builders they are not anymore expensive then others out there. And yes I am patiently waiting for my set for my new evo nxt. Hopefully next week they will be here.


----------



## Powerman2.0

I just installed my first set of gas strings the other day. So far so good.


----------



## BurgerWalrus

EGriggs said:


> I find it funny that almost every thread on GAS Bowstrings, there you are with a little jab, spreading your hate for GAS. It’s obvious that you aren’t a fan of the brand, so you’re comments are basically worthless at best.
> 
> Many of the top archery pro shops in the country as well as the best archers in the world are switching over to GAS every day, so your comment is way off base.
> 
> There’s a reason we are 4 weeks out on orders and it’s not because we are slow building strings. I hate that we are as far behind as we are on orders, but our quality and customer service is what’s built our company. Not “marketing hype” as you put it.
> 
> 
> 
> Bikesmg1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sad job in end serving. Unfortunately it's got to a place where it's a marketing hype up not due from quality. It's starting to show over the social media.
Click to expand...

His comments are worthless at best? He's showing evidence of shoddy build quality. If I'd received a set of strings like that for the SECOND time I wouldn't be happy either. For one of the most popular string builders to send out a product like that is...well, there's no excuse for it. Why hasn't it been addressed? Am I missing something? That doesn't seem like very stellar customer service.


----------



## EGriggs

You’ve confused my comment. Go back and read who posted what. It wasn’t his set of strings... He was commenting in response to someone else’s post. Mr. Bikesmg1 likes to go on many of the threads regarding GAS and make negative remarks. 

As for customer service...? We have amazing customer service. It starts with the simple principle of taking care of the customer. I can’t fix issues that we aren’t made aware of. If anyone was to reach out to us, we would happily take care of them. A social media blast isn’t a customer reaching out to us. 



BurgerWalrus said:


> EGriggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that almost every thread on GAS Bowstrings, there you are with a little jab, spreading your hate for GAS. It’s obvious that you aren’t a fan of the brand, so you’re comments are basically worthless at best.
> 
> Many of the top archery pro shops in the country as well as the best archers in the world are switching over to GAS every day, so your comment is way off base.
> 
> There’s a reason we are 4 weeks out on orders and it’s not because we are slow building strings. I hate that we are as far behind as we are on orders, but our quality and customer service is what’s built our company. Not “marketing hype” as you put it.
> 
> 
> 
> Bikesmg1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sad job in end serving. Unfortunately it's got to a place where it's a marketing hype up not due from quality. It's starting to show over the social media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His comments are worthless at best? He's showing evidence of shoddy build quality. If I'd received a set of strings like that for the SECOND time I wouldn't be happy either. For one of the most popular string builders to send out a product like that is...well, there's no excuse for it. Why hasn't it been addressed? Am I missing something? That doesn't seem like very stellar customer service.
Click to expand...


----------



## bowtech2006

EGriggs said:


> You’ve confused my comment. Go back and read who posted what. It wasn’t his set of strings... He was commenting in response to someone else’s post. Mr. Bikesmg1 likes to go on many of the threads regarding GAS and make negative remarks.
> 
> As for customer service...? We have amazing customer service. It starts with the simple principle of taking care of the customer. I can’t fix issues that we aren’t made aware of. If anyone was to reach out to us, we would happily take care of them. A social media blast isn’t a customer reaching out to us.


Why didn't you or don't you comment on the pic of the serving issue guy posted about? That was his, second set as the first set wasn't good or he wasn't happy with them and then second set not good either per the pic. I understand that some mistakes happen but twice should never in a row. I was going to order gas strings for me black 5 but one of my good friends sent me pics of the servings on his gas strings and they looked terrible.


----------



## tpetrain

I can say that I don’t see much if any difference between GAS strings, Johns custom’s strings, and Catfish Customs strings except price!!! I have a Hoyt rx-3 that needed warranty work. The shop I brought it to (I do all my own work except for warranty stuff) uses Gas strings. I ordered a set through them, and can honestly say John and Mikes strings are better quality (material vs cost) than Gas. Gas premium string is 452x and who knows what there Ghost material is. I’m not saying Gas strings are no good. I’m just saying that there are better options out there for less money and more attention to detail. It’s funny how people are shot down on threads because they are not praising certain makers on here. I tried them and I can say I will be ordering John or Mikes strings until they no longer make them. Buy what you want as long as it makes you happy and you feel your getting your moneys worth. Happy shooting!!


----------



## #SeeIt_HitIt

I've had nothing but great experiences with GAS strings. I've even requested some off the wall color combinations and have been well accommodated. I've had multiple custom sets made for my crossbows and hunting/target compounds with zero issues. My local shop was so impressed, they jumped on board to deal the product. Top world shooters who are very, very particular on every aspect of their setups are switching to GAS with podium or record-breaking success. The service Eric and his crew have given me has been excellent. When you're a lowly unknown shooter like myself, but Eric knows your name at an event, that is attention to the customer base. I urge anyone who has "issues" with GAS to contact Eric. Be honest with him and he'll shoot you straight as well.


----------



## WIHoyt

The way that end loop is closed is not indicative of the quality of strings. Hell in all reality that loop on a yoke doesn't even need to be closed. The way that Gas Bowstrings closes their loops may not be the prettiest but its over wrapped like that to ensure it never ever comes undone. Erics been building strings longer than many of you have been alive and been involved in the development of the building process most string builders are using especially in production. I myself have been building for the past 15 years and many members of this forum used my strings religiously. I no longer build strings but can raise my hand and admit his are better even after the thousands of sets that I produced over the years. If anyone is going to claim peep rotation with his strings post a video and prove it. If anyone has serving separation prove it. Like I said there is nothing wrong with that loop serving and its done like that for a reason.


----------



## Smeagol

My experience has been the exact opposite. I've had a set of Ghost XV strings on a 2019 Mathews TRX-38 since the strings were released early in 2019. I shot this bow & string set outdoors in rain, hot California summer, 3D, field, FITA. I installed the strings myself and I haven't touched them since that day almost 1.25 years ago. No wax, no tweaks, zero. See my photos I just took. Strings have been in service over 1.25 years!!! They look new, except for all the crap I've let accumulate on them. This bow absolutely pounds for me...going to start my local 3D league tomorrow with it.

I put the bow into the draw-board and measure everything and all I can say is "perfection". Eric & GAS Bowstrings are masters at the craft. Is there such thing as a "Perfect" product? No. We can all agree on that. But I submit, GAS makes one of the best string products on the market today. I'll continue to spend my hard earned cash on them, because they've come thru time and time again. 

They do have a problem right now. **Shock & amazement** The company is growing and yes, their lead times are getting longer. Tells us a couple of things: 1. they must be doing something right 2. they must have a good product. They'll solve the build-time issues in time, but for a business, it sure is a good problem to have! 

So, as for me and my house...we'll keep GAS on our bows and we'll keep shooting with 100% confidence that our strings are the best things out there! Thanks Eric & GAS Bowstrings!


----------



## arrow spitter

smilliemj said:


> Ordered a Ghost xv Gas String for my VXR. Any thoughts on thems?


GAS are great strings and well built with great customer service. Ive had several sets with no issues. Eric has been in this business for a long time and knows the process in and out.


----------



## 3rdplace

I have actually dealt with Eric when he first made strings back in 2005-6 thru today. Never had an issue and the service has always been top notch.


----------



## stoz

Best strings I've used in 25 years, set them and forget them. Hold up incredibly well in my experience.


----------



## RavinHood

Maybe I just keep getting bad sets but I was impressed with this one either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EGriggs

Sorry that you weren’t impressed. Honestly, there are many of the smaller String builders that make some very pretty loops. That’s not us. The simple way we build and tension our stuff doesn’t allow for the beauty pageant loops and transitions. Could we build those nice and pretty? Sure could, but they wouldn’t be as functional or perform as good as how we do it. Our quad-lock process isn’t going to win any beauty contests, but there’s nothing out there that will outperform it. That’s what sets GAS a part. If you’re looking for only straight appearance and not performance, we’re probably not the right brand for you. 



RavinHood said:


> Maybe I just keep getting bad sets but I was impressed with this one either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barrierreef1972

I won't even shoot my new bows until I change the factory strings out for GAS. Been that way for 3 years now. I probably sell more bows than anyone around and pride myself on customer service. I only recommend GAS strings to my customers when asked. As for turn around time, would you rather see quality deteriorate to increase production to keep up, or keep the strict QA in process to receive a top notch quality product? Ever notice your best concrete finishers, carpenters, roofers, painters, etc.. are always weeks or months out? There's a reason for that, it's called QUALITY. Keep up the good work Eric Griggs!


----------



## Smeagol

RavinHood said:


> Maybe I just keep getting bad sets but I was impressed with this one either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with those. You want a performance product or a product that’s for looks only? Put those on your bow and it’ll take you places. But, the beauty is, you get to choose what you use. Just remember, you don’t get to choose how they perform. That’s a function of what the builder does.


----------



## RavinHood

Smeagol said:


> Nothing wrong with those. You want a performance product or a product that’s for looks only? Put those on your bow and it’ll take you places. But, the beauty is, you get to choose what you use. Just remember, you don’t get to choose how they perform. That’s a function of what the builder does.


What performance ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikesmg1

I was only referring to that picture above with the green serving and not you. Reckon you claim your the expert so I was wrong. Servings are great.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

RavinHood said:


> Maybe I just keep getting bad sets but I was impressed with this one either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look like crap. Can't believe their response is basically "Yeah our strings look like crap but they still shoot ok."


----------



## RavinHood

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Those look like crap. Can't believe their response is basically "Yeah our strings look like crap but they still shoot ok."


That’s my thoughts as well. It’s about performance but looks don’t matter. I’ve got a set of Ghost I’ll post up and another set of their “performance” 

I say no gain in speed or stability over factory strings. Highly covered in wax... what performance gain and I’m suppose to see ? 

I saw serving separation especially bows like a TRX 36 several obsession were it has to wrap around really tight I installed a set for a guys Bowtech Old Glory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smeagol

RavinHood said:


> What performance ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No elongation, no separation, specs spot on. The fact that your bow will perform shot after shot after shot with no peep rotation. Need I go on? That’s what performant strings will do. That’s what GAS delivers.


----------



## BurgerWalrus

Smeagol said:


> No elongation, no separation, specs spot on. The fact that your bow will perform shot after shot after shot with no peep rotation. Need I go on? That’s what performant strings will do. That’s what GAS delivers.


I have a set of GAS strings and sets from two other builders. All are performing well and performing the same. None of them have any signs of elongation, no serving separation, specs were exactly what I expected them to be. They all look great and have at least 1k shots on them, with the GAS set and another one having multiple thousands. The primary difference is 2 of the sets cost nearly half as much as the other one. Not trying to be combative or convey the wrong tone, but what am I paying the extra money for? I have no issue paying for quality products, my tool box reflects that, but I'm wondering what I'm missing here.


----------



## jmann28

Smeagol said:


> No elongation, no separation, specs spot on. The fact that your bow will perform shot after shot after shot with no peep rotation. Need I go on? That’s what performant strings will do. That’s what GAS delivers.


It’s not difficult to make a set of strings and cables that are stable with no peep rotation or serving separation. 

What makes a set of strings stand out is how clean and neat the over all set is. Loop servings, identical twist ratio’s on pieces, even layups with multi color/pinstripes. 

I’m sure GAS strings are stable, but they don’t look very pretty and they damn sure aren’t worth what they’re charging. Marketing hype at its finest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smeagol

jmann28 said:


> It’s not difficult to make a set of strings and cables that are stable with no peep rotation or serving separation.
> 
> What makes a set of strings stand out is how clean and neat the over all set is. Loop servings, identical twist ratio’s on pieces, even layups with multi color/pinstripes.
> 
> I’m sure GAS strings are stable, but they don’t look very pretty and they damn sure aren’t worth what they’re charging. Marketing hype at its finest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Opinions are like belly-buttons. Everyone has one. Some are full of ... fuzz. I'm sure the strings you use are great and look marvelous to behold. Hope you enjoy them. Meanwhile, I'll use some of the best strings out there, which are made by GAS. Rah!


----------



## BurgerWalrus

Smeagol said:


> Opinions are like belly-buttons. Everyone has one. Some are full of ... fuzz. I'm sure the strings you use are great and look marvelous to behold. Hope you enjoy them. Meanwhile, I'll use some of the best strings out there, which are made by GAS. Rah!


What makes them better though? What am I paying the extra money for?


----------



## jmann28

BurgerWalrus said:


> What makes them better though? What am I paying the extra money for?


He won’t be able to answer that question, FYI 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EGriggs

I can easily answer it. I told myself I was done with this as I can’t win an argument against all the AT experts, but I’ll play along.... 

Number one, you used stable and pinstripes in the same paragraph. These two don’t go together, so your credibility is diminished. Anyone who thinks that anyone can build stable strings also knows something others don’t or doesn’t have a clue as to what they’re talking about. I’ll go with the latter. 

What are you paying for when you buy GAS strings...? Well let’s see, before I go into that, for starters if I’m checking prices, you won’t find another major string manufacturer who’s prices are much different that ours. Everyone is pretty much in the same ball park. The only ones you’ll find for less are hobbyists who may or may not be paying FET, carrying product liability insurance or running an actual business. Building a few strings on nights and weekends doesn’t constitute having a full blown business. Maybe you as the consumer don’t care what the manufacturers costs are, but there’s a reason that all of the top string brands (GAS, ABB, Rogue, Vapor Trail, First String, Threadz, Winners Choice, etc) are all priced very similarly. We all understand our costs and also have very similar fixed and variable overheads. This is just simply business. The barrier to entry in being a one man string company is very low. That’s why you have literally hundreds of people who have string “companies”. There are only a small handful of actual legitimate, full time businesses though. You can’t compare the prices between the two. The major companies give back to the industry as well. We sponsor the tournament organizations as well as media outlets like BowJunky and CAM. We also sponsor arcHer and S3DA. Is your small manufacturer giving back to the industry that they are profiting from....? 

When you purchase from GAS, you’re buying proven performance. That’s not to say that we nail it 100% of the time, but it’s pretty close. That’s also why we have a no questions warranty in place for that exact reason. There’s a reason why many of the worlds best archers shoot our strings. And FYI, it’s not because we’re paying them thousands of dollars. These guys and gals could shoot any strings they want, but they choose GAS. Even tons of shooters who are supposed to be shooting other strings, shoot our stuff. There are more GAS strings on the pro podiums than any other brand. They use GAS strings because our strings provide them the best chance of winning at the highest level. Accuracy, consistency and reliability are far more important that having pretty endloops for these folks. They care about performance. Many of the top archery pro shops in the country choose GAS too. Why? Because of our quality. These guys know bows. Not hobbyist, AT pros but the real pros who work on bows every single day. They know strings in/out and make the choice to use GAS because it provides their customers a superior product. 

I could go into the specifics of our process, how we tension, how much we invest in specialized equipment and process. I could discuss our QC process and the countless hours and resources we invest into our continuous improvement. I could discuss how our team has over 100 years of combined experience building strings. There’s a lot of things that I am very proud of and have worked very hard on for many years, but I’m sure that would be wasted here. The bottom line is we build a great product. Maybe it doesn’t have the appearance that some of you expect. If that’s the case, maybe we’re not the brand for you. If you’re happier with the 1/2 price option that seems just as good and you can’t tell the difference, then that’s probably the best choice for you. 



jmann28 said:


> He won’t be able to answer that question, FYI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smeagol

jmann28 said:


> He won’t be able to answer that question, FYI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There you go jmann28, you got your answer. More than you really deserved, but you got your answer. Have a nice day.


----------



## Timredbow

GAS are good strings ABB (Americans Best Bowstring) are good and they come in different grades


----------



## BurgerWalrus

Smeagol said:


> There you go jmann28, you got your answer. More than you really deserved, but you got your answer. Have a nice day.


I asked the questions, and finally got an actual answer. Thanks, Eric. They were/are genuine questions because I didn't know the answer(s). That's the type of answer I was looking for. Not "they just are!!" without any real explanation behind it.


----------



## wysongdog

I ordered a set of GAS strings for my new vxr. They are doing something right, when I researched deciding which one to go with their name came up positive more than anyone else's. I hadn't heard of them, until then, I did some more research and liked what I found. And I'm happy for them that they are having to move to a bigger facility due to their workload, it isn't everyday that a good guy and good product succeed and are having growing pains. I'm sure the strings will be better than I shoot lol. I'm very happy that I ordered these strings from him. As shown above there are several folks that don't agree with me and that's fine, we are all entitled to our opinions and to voice them. That's how we get better products and makes America great. Everyone have a great evening.


----------



## smilliemj

I seemed to have started something. I've bought and installed many string sets for myself, friends and family from Winners Choice, X60, Korbins, ABB, and Katfish. All were super quality and were never sent back for warranty issues and I expect my GAS vx string won't as well. 
If something was wrong I'd contact them directly, I wouldn't do it through SM. It's the same as complaining about speeders on your FB community page...lol
I have a few posts, yeah I know, I was a member years ago before I met my girlfriend and forgot my ID and password. Too busy helping raise 2 kids while mom was working hard to become an RN.

I did order a set of XV strings from GAS and Jared has informed me that I should expect them soon due to delays. I'll be waiting to get them sure but they'll be going on after the first Wisconsin turkey season mid April.


----------



## arctic hunter

Solid strings that have held up well for me. *Excellent* customer service too. That’s been my experience.


----------



## wysongdog

Got my strings last week and they are just what I ordered. look great going to get on the bow this week. Thanks for a great product


----------



## Commfishmtk

My strings came in the other day and am more than happy yes they took a month but I was in no rush. In fact on the four week mark I sent them a message on Instagram after business hours and was told to just call the next day I called with in 2 rings someone answered gave them my last name state they were being shipped to and was told they were on the truck and out for delivery. By three o’clock the ups man was dropping them off. Customer service is A++ and will continue to order strings from them.


----------



## reddogjack

first time buyer don't really know !! 
it's the 4 th. 5 th. etc. time buyer. 
it's not how you handle the good.
it's how you handle the bad that counts !!!
string Co. need to be more like Vortex ... just sayin'


----------



## arctic hunter

reddogjack said:


> first time buyer don't really know !!
> it's the 4 th. 5 th. etc. time buyer.
> it's not how you handle the good.
> it's how you handle the bad that counts !!!
> string Co. need to be more like Vortex ... just sayin'


Yeah...and good year tires should too.... it’s hard to give a lifetime warranty on a product that will eventually wear out. 

On a more serious note, they are about the closest thing I’ve seen to vortex from a string company. From personal experience.


----------



## L.I.Archer

EGriggs said:


> I find it funny that almost every thread on GAS Bowstrings, there you are with a little jab, spreading your hate for GAS. It’s obvious that you aren’t a fan of the brand, so you’re comments are basically worthless at best.
> 
> Many of the top archery pro shops in the country as well as the best archers in the world are switching over to GAS every day, so your comment is way off base.
> 
> There’s a reason we are 4 weeks out on orders and it’s not because we are slow building strings. I hate that we are as far behind as we are on orders, but our quality and customer service is what’s built our company. Not “marketing hype” as you put it.


I have had the displeasure of installing 2 sets of GAS strings on a friend's bow. The first set that came had no speed nocks. I had to install them to match OEM that was still on the bow. I also had to twist up the cables, because they were a bit too long. He shot that for 1 season and the peep wouldn't stop rotating. He ordered a 2nd set from them under warranty and it came with the string stop serving on the string in the wrong place. It was 3/4" too low and the top of the serving was hitting the middle of the string stop rubber, which left the unserved portion of string above it to hit the string stop.


----------



## reddogjack

arctic hunter said:


> Yeah...and good year tires should too.... it’s hard to give a lifetime warranty on a product that will eventually wear out.
> 
> On a more serious note, they are about the closest thing I’ve seen to vortex from a string company. From personal experience.


 --- ->>>>---------------------------> ---
said more like ... your missin' the point - or a fan boy !
want a product to work as claimed ...an stand behind there product, past calling in your order !
when there is issue, see how they can help. not figure a way out !!
one of the problems IMO is having to send in, and be without. 
i'm lucky to have good full service shops around. i have gone from brand "XYZ" - to local pro shop strings.
when i have issue, they take care of it... sorry, happy to help! & no charge !! BEST of all, min. down time.
above & beyond... more like Vortex. 
i have found if you buy brand XYZ - from your shop they do try to help you out with new or possible repair.
but if you buy on line, an take to your shop. your on your own past shop tune. 
i see no problem with a person sharing there info on XYZ - i see it as just short of a public service.
every customer should treated like it's there last one... cuz it may be !!


----------



## seazofcheeze

I am about 4 months into my first set of GAS strings. So far, I have been impressed with them.


----------



## arctic hunter

Why anybody would be a “fan boy” of a string company is beyond me. It’s almost as dumb as being a fan boy of a mid grade optics company. 

GAS replaced a string for me at no charge after I told them I nicked it with a razor blade. 

So in my experience, customer service isn’t an issue. They build a good string and took care of their customer in my case.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

arctic hunter said:


> Why anybody would be a “fan boy” of a string company is beyond me. It’s almost as dumb as being a fan boy of a mid grade optics company.



Funny Vortex :zip:


----------



## jimv71

My bow performs great with a set of Gas strings!


----------



## Doug10

I have had string sets from many many folks over the past 10+ years of being on here. I have found that i keep coming back to Eric for more GAS strings. They have gone above and beyond on making sure we had what we needed to make the 3D events we do. We had a small issue once and it was taken care of asap. Always got what i ordered and sent exactly as i ordered it. Destiny and Eric are always nice to talk to as well.


----------



## bowtech2006

The xpedition I have on order will come with gas strings so will get to test out their strings, hopefully the sets are built well since their factory change over. I don't have social media so I can't check up on how their doing now. I hope their ugly ends are just that ugly and still are stable.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian

Gas servings are tied with a Quad-Lock system so they don’t look perfectly beautiful at the loops, but they hold up for performance. I think that’s more important, but we each have our own set of priorities. 








Bowstring Loops and Serving Transitions | GAS BOWSTRINGS


World champion archers and accomplished bowhunters choose GAS Bowstrings because they are Built for Performance. These professionals understand the importance of accuracy, reliability, and stability in their bowstrings and refuse to settle for anything less.




gasbowstrings.com


----------



## automan26

What is Quad-Lock?

Automan


----------



## Ermine

My step dad had a string get cut a week before archery season. Gas sent him a set quick in a few days. Customer service was top notch

He likes the strings too. They impressed him


----------



## EGriggs

automan26 said:


> What is Quad-Lock?
> 
> Automan


It’s the process we use for our starting our end servings and the loop transitions. It’s a different way of doing it, but it further stiffens and locks the end loop as well as makes for an extremely solid loop transition. It may not always look the cleanest, but it goes along with our TTS process of making strings, built for performance.


----------



## Bugsy7

EGriggs said:


> It’s the process we use for our starting our end servings and the loop transitions. It’s a different way of doing it, but it further stiffens and locks the end loop as well as makes for an extremely solid loop transition. It may not always look the cleanest, but it goes along with our TTS process of making strings, built for performance.


I am a fairly new shooter I have had a few different bows along the way, also have ordered different style strings with them trying to find the right one for me. I just purchased a Matthews Triax bow from a great friend, I absolutely love the bow, and can tell the difference in the string from all the others I have tried. I have shot probably 200 plus arrows with it so far and have yet to have a twist in the peep sight, and the string seems to be as balanced and smoother than any other I have used. If you're looking at appearance verses functionality I feel you're focus may be off in a way. I understand they are always trying to improve the function of the strings and may not have figured out the cosmetics yet. I have my own business, I have my brands that I use with great confidence, other brands I'm not sold on but they sell thousands of them every day. In my opinion(which I'm sure doesn't really matter since I'm a newby) if that string has not failed and does what you expect it to do that's great, if it don't mark it up as a loss and go to something different, nothing against the other companies and I say this for them as well that if they are backed up on orders they must be doing something right.


----------



## Muleyaholic

smilliemj said:


> Ordered a Ghost xv Gas String for my VXR. Any thoughts on thems?





smilliemj said:


> Ordered a Ghost xv Gas String for my VXR. Any thoughts on thems?


Just had them put on my VXR in January and so far love them. I’ve got somewhere in the realm of 500+ arrows through it since the install and zero change in tune or peep rotation.


----------



## Hoffstriker

Just ordered my first set of GAS strings (Ghost XV) after using many different brands (over the years) and always seeing peep rotation. Always relied on local shop choice and have read a bunch on here (and elsewhere) stating that the GAS product will not have the same issues (Brand new RX-4 Alpha. Bought 2 months ago and had to have peep adjusted 3 times). I'm hoping that these strings will stop any further issues. Would be nice to have one less thing to worry about. Customer service (ordered over the phone) was exceptional. Very friendly lady I spoke with and informed me of long lead time before placing order. Since I'm not in a rush, no worries for lead time. Can take pics when in if anyone would like.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off

Anything made by human hands can fail and no one is perfect. I've been lucky to have used/sold/installed so many quality strings at my shop with so few issues. I've installed DOZENS of string sets in the few months that I've been in business and who knows how many before that... I've. Never. Had. A. Single. Issue. With. Gas. Strings.


----------



## Geo4x4

Excited to try the Ghost strings I ordered from gas. They were supposed to ship the 19th but the order is still processing. I’m hoping they’ll ship this week!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

RavinHood said:


> I disagree and I have prof
> 
> This was set number 2 after I complained about the first. There is no reason it should like this. Peep never stopped moving
> 
> I wish I would have taken more pictures from the strings I have gotten from them. I wasn’t impressed by no means customers love them and that’s fine but I want by no means impressed.
> 
> Some of them had no twist and the wait time was ridiculous in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And end loop should look neat. That is not neat.
> 
> I like Shane’s from Twisted X, John (Breathn) Strings, and Rouge strings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neat like this









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## koz83

I haven't run gas strings,yet... local shop seems to have an affliction for ABB strings, so that's what i've restrung 3 of my bows with..
94 PSE Fireflite, v3 27, and my Ventum 33... no peep rotation, and the servings are clean... The ventum has the "plantinum series" while the v3 has mid grade, and the fireflite has entry level.
The plantium strings kinda ticked me off... within 100 shots, the bow completely lost its tune and had to take it in... fine now, and been holding steady bullet holes with bare shafts...
Maybe it was a one off deal.... but with something of that nature, it tends to make me wonder about string life, and the chances of drama down the road.


----------



## ZWA

I put a new set of ABB on my VXR 28 and a set of Gas on a traverse at the same time a year ago. Both strings are cleaned and waxed religiously with very close shot count between them. The ABB servings are coming apart by the nock and where it rolls over the switchweight mod. The Gas looks brand new after cleaning off the west Texas dirt that shows on a waxed white string. As far as service goes I ordered the wrong set for my conquest on accident (max cam vs mini max) made a phone call and they sent me the correct one ASAP with prepaid slip to send incorrect one back. Paying for the end users mistake “mine” by the polite folks at Gas is icing on the cake for a great product.


----------



## rjtfd

ZWA said:


> I put a new set of ABB on my VXR 28 and a set of Gas on a traverse at the same time a year ago. Both strings are cleaned and waxed religiously with very close shot count between them. The ABB servings are coming apart by the nock and where it rolls over the switchweight mod. The Gas looks brand new after cleaning off the west Texas dirt that shows on a waxed white string. As far as service goes I ordered the wrong set for my conquest on accident (max cam vs mini max) made a phone call and they sent me the correct one ASAP with prepaid slip to send incorrect one back. Paying for the end users mistake “mine” by the polite folks at Gas is icing on the cake for a great product.


Just had them installed on my Bowtech Experience. Shop installed them, peep and new D loop. Paper tuned bow and took maybe 10 shots in the shop indoors. Bow was spot on. Went home took it outside to shoot and sight in outdoors. 8 shots at target 20 yards and I’d say bow was spot on from where it was at before.


----------



## Rob_WTSB

Really like Buckslayer Strings but sadly no longer in business. Never tried Gas strings but was checking them out recently because i need a new string


----------

